# Classical String Quartet in D major



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've written the exposition of a classical style string quartet, after a long period of writer's block. I would really appreciate some critique.

https://musescore.com/user/267236/scores/1063066

I made a big effort this time to not wander around a bunch of keys aimlessly like in some of my previous works, but to stick to the tonic key and move to the dominant key. Within those main key areas, I strove to have some chromatic harmonies. I'm not sure, however, that it all fits together nicely and coherently.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

My initial impressions: Why so much chromaticism so early in the movement? In the context of the exposition itself, it obscures the movement to the dominant, so that getting there doesn't feel like an event. In the context of a whole movement, how will you shape and build a development harmonically if you've already introduced so many episodes of extremely unstable harmony? Isn't that stealing your own thunder? I know that chromatic stuff is fun to write, but putting it in so soon had me wondering "why now?" and "where can it go from here?"

Nice, singing melodies. Spend a little more time with them; the second subject barely has time to register (that viola should be expanding on that lovely Brahmsian tune, not on the first subject which will return soon enough).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you've improved a lot. This piece still has your favorite motivic/rhythmic patterns, but the organization does seem clearer and the chromaticism is far better integrated into the harmonic narrative than before.

Rhythmic articulation of phrases still seems somewhat unclear in spots, but it's not constant any longer.

But yes, your harmony now supports your form much better, and it doesn't seem to spin its wheels in air by going through numerous unrelated shifts of tonality.


----------

